# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Отличная партнерка для веб-мастеров

## gochik

Вкратце о программе:

Рекламодателю:
За что вы платите? За результат. За визит заинтересованного в ваших услугах посетителя. Оплачивается не просто факт размещения ссылок на каких-то страницах с накрученным рейтингом, а количество людей, которые действительно пришли на ваш сайт через вашу рекламную ссылку.

• Чрезвычайно низкие начальные цены. Минимальная цена за клик составляет всего 10 копеек (что равно 0.38 цента или 0.0038 долл.). Известно, что средняя цена за клик в Рунете равна 5-10 центам, на порядок больше.

• Полная прозрачность. Вы видите кто, когда и откуда пришел к вам на сайт. Повторные и сомнительные переходы по ссылкам не оплачиваются.

• Отсутствуют ограничения на минимальный платеж. Начать рекламную кампанию вы можете с одного рубля.

Заработать денег >>>http://tak.ru/partner.php?id=31700



Владельцу сайта:
Продажа трафика через Tak.Ru проста и понятна. Если у вас есть сайт, вы определенно можете заработать на рекламе. Причем, первый платеж можете получить сегодня же. Деньги отправляются в день запроса.

• В отличие от других рекламных брокеров, которые поголовно берут 50% (половину) рекламных бюджетов рекламодателей, Tak.Ru работает на комиссии всего 25% (и при этом из нее отдает еще 10% через партнерскую программу). Три четверти платежей рекламодателей выплачиваются владельцам рекламных площадок.

• Сайты, размещенные на бесплатных хостингах, никак не ущемляются. Их владельцы тоже могут зарабатывать на рекламе.

• Минимальная сумма вывода отсутствует. Tak.Ru выплачивает любые, самые мелкие суммы, сразу.

Заработать денег >>>http://tak.ru/partner.php?id=31700



Эксперту:
Возможно, у вас вообще нет сайта. В то же время вы можете обладать ценными знаниями или свободным временем. И то, и другое можно реализовать.

• Существует довольно много рекламных брокеров, систем контекстной рекламы и т.д. Часто рекламодатели используют любую возможность для размещения контекстной рекламы, поскольку это мудрая тактика и риски здесь минимальны. Если вы сообщите таким людям о Tak.Ru, то с большой вероятностью они станут нашими новыми клиентами и начнут приобретать трафик и здесь тоже. Для вас это означает постоянный доход от всех платежей найденного вами рекламодателя. Используйте партнерскую программу Tak.Ru!

• Если вы знаете о существовании какой-то другой партнерской программы, где платят больше, чем рекламодатели Tak.Ru, вы можете зарегистрировать партнерскую ссылку этой программы, как свой собственный сайт, и перенаправлять туда трафик из Tak.Ru. Таким образом, в Tak.Ru вы будете приобретать трафик, а через партнерскую программу другого сервиса сможете продавать его по более высоким ценам.

Заработать денег >>>http://tak.ru/partner.php?id=31700

----------


## zaycev

Партнёрка платит! выплаты получены.

----------


## sobolmisha

только оплата низкая

----------


## b2error_cl

Да, и поисковые роботы(аля Google, Я, Liveinternet) могут исключить из индекса, за юзанье подобных сервисофф. Решать конечно же тебе :)

----------


## wolgast

sape.ru - гораздо лучше и эффективнее.

----------


## b2error_cl

> sape.ru - гораздо лучше и эффективнее.


Солидарен, выплаты получены!

----------


## Hanacuk

новенького ни чё не появилось?

----------

